# علامات سكنى الروح القدس فى القلب



## $CinDrellA $ (12 أغسطس 2009)

علامات سكنى الروح القدس فى القلب 

-	اول هذه العلامات هى الحرارة فى الصلاة والتلذذ بها لدرجة الرغبة الدائمة فى الصلاة.

-	سرعة غفران الاساءة لان القلب يصبح مثل قلب الرب يسوع محبا للاعداء وصفوحا.

-	الاستهانة بأى خسارة مادية لان القلب يكون متعلقا بكل ما هو سماوى.

-	اندفاع محبة الله بقوة نارية داخل القلب وشعور بمحبة الكل حتى الاعداء.

-	يصبح لنا لسانا سماويا.

-	ادراك معانى كلمة الله والشعور بتعزية عجيبة عند قرائتها والتلذذ بها لدرجة الرغبة الدائمة فى القراءة.

-	سهولة الاعتراف بالخطية محبة السلوك فى استنارة دائمة.

-	الثبات فى التوبة والصلاة وقراءة كلمة الله وكافة وسائط النعمة.

-	روح الحكمة والافراز والتمييز ومعاينة سكنى الروح كنورالهى داخل النفس.

-	الخلاصة هى ان يكون للروح ثمرافى حياتك.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

> - اندفاع محبة الله بقوة نارية داخل القلب وشعور بمحبة الكل حتى الاعداء.


 
يارب اسكن روحك القدس فينا 
لكى نكون قادرين على محبه الاخرين 
ونكون قادرين ايضا ان ننفذ تعاليمك 
اميـــــــن 
موضوع جميل جدا يا سندريلا 
ميرررررسى على موضوعك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أغسطس 2009)

*- سهولة الاعتراف بالخطية محبة السلوك فى استنارة دائمة.يارب اجعلنا قادرين دوما ان نعترف بخطاينا لانك عارف بضعف البشرية و طبيعتنا القابلة للسقوط
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

ان الروح القدس يسكن

 في النفس المتواضعة  

ويمنحها الحرّية والسلام

 والحب والبركة

سندريلا

الشكر الجزيل لموضوع القيم


----------



## happy angel (12 أغسطس 2009)

*- روح الحكمة والافراز والتمييز ومعاينة سكنى الروح كنورالهى داخل النفس.*​​
*اعطنيا يارب ان يكون للروح ثمرافى حياتى.
ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع راائع جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> يارب اسكن روحك القدس فينا
> لكى نكون قادرين على محبه الاخرين
> ونكون قادرين ايضا ان ننفذ تعاليمك
> اميـــــــن
> ...



*
ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *- سهولة الاعتراف بالخطية محبة السلوك فى استنارة دائمة.يارب اجعلنا قادرين دوما ان نعترف بخطاينا لانك عارف بضعف البشرية و طبيعتنا القابلة للسقوط
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ان الروح القدس يسكن
> 
> في النفس المتواضعة
> 
> ...




*
ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## zezza (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا سندريلا 
ربنا يملانا بروحه القدوس و يجددنا دايما بمحبته و قدساته المحيية الغير مائتة
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *- روح الحكمة والافراز والتمييز ومعاينة سكنى الروح كنورالهى داخل النفس.*​​
> *اعطنيا يارب ان يكون للروح ثمرافى حياتى.
> ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع راائع جداا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




*ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

يا مواضيعك الروحية يا ابو حلمي يا جامد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...




*ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا الرب يباركك موضوع رااائع جداا


​*​*
- الخلاصة هى ان يكون للروح ثمرافى حياتك.​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل بجد
شكرا لك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطينا الله الروح القدوس ولا ينزعه عنا


موضوع رائع  جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومميز ميرسى لك كتير سندريلا
المسيح يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



_*ميرسى كتير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2010)

zezza قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا سندريلا
> ربنا يملانا بروحه القدوس و يجددنا دايما بمحبته و قدساته المحيية الغير مائتة
> شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك



*
أمين يارب
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك*​


----------

